# [OT] SMAU

## oRDeX

Per chi non lo sapesse dal 21 al 25 Ottobre 2004 si terrà nella Fierda di Milano s.p.a. lo SMAU 2004. (per info)

Io penso di andarci il 21 e di starmi un paio di giorni. Chi di voi pensa di andarci?

----------

## federico

Io. E penso di passare a fare un saluto a tutti quelli che si troveranno sotto il tendone in piazza italia (mi pare che si chiami cosi' la piazzatta del tendone) verso l'ora di pranzo di sabato.

----------

## NIX.NIX

E cosa ci sarà d interessante sotto il tendone ???  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Per chi non lo sapesse dal 21 al 25 Ottobre 2004 si terrà nella Fierda di Milano s.p.a. lo SMAU 2004.

 

Uh, lo avevo dimenticato.... aggiunto al calendario.

Comunque l'ultima volta che ci sono andato non mi è piaciuto, troppe ballerine e poca tecnologia.

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque l'ultima volta che ci sono andato non mi è piaciuto, troppe ballerine e poca tecnologia.
> 
> 

 

Quoto e concordo (anche se le ballerine non mi dispiacciono   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

Comunque io dovrei andarci domenica, credo, se c'è qualcuno si possiamo incrociarci.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> E cosa ci sarà d interessante sotto il tendone ??? 

 

Solitamente e' un punto di ritrovo noto a tutti percui e' facile organizzarsi, tutto qui...

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Comunque l'ultima volta che ci sono andato non mi è piaciuto, troppe ballerine e poca tecnologia.

 

Senza contare la moria di espositori e il costante rimpicciolimento (aka "chiusura di padiglioni interi") che avviene di anno in anno. Io ormai allo SMAU non ci vado più, non merita. Forse verrò portato dai colleghi per motivi di lavoro (quindi non nel weekend), in caso contrario quest'anno salto. Webbit rulez  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

SMAU boicottato per il terzo anno di fila...

PRO:

- Ballerine seminude

CONTRO:

- Niente di interessante

- Non si capisce niente

- Valanghe di gente

- Solo aziende

- I volantini sono gli "esseri" che ne sanno di piu sui prodotti in mostra

----------

## paolo

Anche quest'anno qui si parla della stessa cosa e anche quest'anno, per fortuna, vedo che le idee non son cambiate  :Smile: 

Concordo con voi, è un puttanaio lo SMAU  :Smile: 

E non perchè le standiste siano di facili costumi (non lo so, ma... magari!)  :Razz: 

Io non ci andrò nemmeno quest'anno   :Cool: 

Webb.it e basta.

----------

## N0ise

 *paolo wrote:*   

> è un puttanaio lo SMAU

 

Quoto e sottoscrivo.

Andare a Smau sembra sempre di piu' una gita allo zoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

Proporrei una standing ovation per il curatore della GWN che ha capito perfettamente il thread:

 *GWN wrote:*   

> Never mind that weighing the pros and cons at this thread in the Gentoo forums only has "half-naked dancers" on the plus-side of the balance sheet Never mind that weighing the pros and cons at this thread in the Gentoo forums only has "half-naked dancers" on the plus-side of the balance sheet - you'll still be able to meet one or the other Gentooist among the almost 400,000 visitors expected at the event.

 

----------

## paolo

Si, ma ha messo sulla GWN un thread di 3 post  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Si, ma ha messo sulla GWN un thread di 3 post 

 

Beh, l'importante é che ci sia, dopotutto lo scopo del thread é quello di dare un appuntamento, poi chi c'é c'é e chi non c'é non c'é  :Wink: 

E comunque quell'"half-naked dancers" mi ha fatto morire dal ridere...

----------

## doom.it

quell' half-naked dancers è una citazione del post del sottoscritto.....

sono famoso!   :Embarassed: 

:p

----------

## hardskinone

 *paolo wrote:*   

> è un puttanaio lo SMAU 

 

 :Arrow:   quoto.

----------

## gutter

Concordo, sono stato a SMAU due anni fa e ho deciso di non andarci più. 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

cos'è lo smau?

----------

## xchris

sara'...

ma le half-naked dancers sono bbone  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

cmq diserto

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> cos'è lo smau?

 

Penso il mercatino di ciò che fa "tendenza"  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

L'unica cosa veramente bella dello smau (a parte le ballerine..) era lo stand della free software foundation italia. Credo che portero' il powerbook e mi piazzero' da loro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma perche' non ci organizziamo una volta per andare al cebit o al linuxtag (tutti e due in germania)? Il cebit e' una cosa immensa e si trova di tutto (anche le ballerine). Il linuxtag e' piccolo ma molto carino e anche i talk sono molto interessanti (io ho sentito il signor reiser, uno che spiegava xfs e poi non ricordo piu', peccato che molti sono in tedesco).

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  1) Il cebit e' una cosa immensa e si trova di tutto (anche le ballerine).
> 
> 2) Il linuxtag e' piccolo ma molto carino e anche i talk sono molto interessanti

 

okey, vada per il cebit  :Laughing: 

Coda, che gl'han dato due biglietti per lo SMAU, non li trova piu', e pensa che sia un segno del cielo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *paolo wrote:*   

> è un puttanaio lo SMAU 

 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> half-naked dancers

 Bah una fiera di informatica e la parola più ricorrente è che gira gnocca...

Cmq anche io diserterò.

OTTIMA l'idea di fare comitive verso fiere all'estero.

unico limite, fedeli io non ci capisco un'h di crucco e mia sorella ha appena iniziato a studiare tedesco   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> OTTIMA l'idea di fare comitive verso fiere all'estero.
> 
> unico limite, fedeli io non ci capisco un'h di crucco e mia sorella ha appena iniziato a studiare tedesco  

 

In tutte le due fiere citate sia tedesco che inglese si parla.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> okey, vada per il cebit  

 

Io ci sono stato nel 2003 e devo dire che e' stato bellissimo. Si anche qua e' vero che ci sono le ballerine ma sull'insieme devo dire che e' una bella fiera. Inoltre c'era un padiglione open source dove c'erano diverse ditte che facevano vedere come si poteva vivere anche se i prodotti sono tali

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In tutte le due fiere citate sia tedesco che inglese si parla.

 /me ingenuo... ah l'inglese

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma perche' non ci organizziamo una volta per andare al cebit o al linuxtag (tutti e due in germania)?

 

Approvo e sottoscrivo. Per la prossima edizione si *deve* organizzare la spedizione, pure a me attirano molto queste manifestazioni estere, anche solo perchè estere (oltre che celebri)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Se facciamo il pullman a prezzo popolare...

----------

## =DvD=

In quala loco germanico ha atto tale esposizione?

(trad: ndo la fanno?)

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> In quala loco germanico ha atto tale esposizione?
> 
> (trad: ndo la fanno?)

 

Mi pare sia ad Hannover

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi pare sia ad Hannover

 

Non sbagli in culo alla germania  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

il linuxtag è a monaco, e io ho un amica a monaco.

(è venuta in campeggio con il mio gruppo di amici questa estate da me, se andiamo li ne approfitto per andarla a trovare (e avere qualcuno che parli il tedesco e che mi guidi))

Ci andiamo?

edit: ho letto ora che è a giugno 2005... avremo tempo per riparlarne...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' piu' a kahrlsruhe (o come si scrive poi)?

----------

## -Crash-

wee se vi puo interessare qui potete ottenere nel tempo massimo di 2/3 giorni i biglietti

ci sara veramente una valanga di gente

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

A me tocca accompaganre i ragazzotti della scuola dove insegno...

Che @@, avevo promesso a me stesso che non ci sarei più andato.   :Sad: 

La SMAU è come vedere pubblicità LIVE: anzichè dietro allo schermo della TV, le cose te le imbellettano e propinano lì in diretta.

Poi con una mandria di barbari al seguito sarà un'esperienza orribile, già lo sento...

Speriamo che quelche gnoccolona ne calmi la voglia di fare casino!   :Wink: 

Se si fa verrei volentieri al Webbit o al LinuxTAG!

Ah dimenticavo: in compenso c'è il FutureShow ...   :Laughing: 

Bluah...

Scusate, ho avuto dei conati di vomito...   :Confused: 

----------

## koma

Io ci vado perchè mi piacciono le donnine nude  :Razz: 

no vabbeh ma vado con la scuola ed è comunque un punto di ritrovo per tanta gente che non vedo da tempo. Ci vediamo lì sabato sempre che vogliate esserci  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Sideralis c'e' tutta al gran completo, io koma riquito rhapsody matrix e simo, hijacker e amici belli

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> SMAU boicottato per il terzo anno di fila...
> 
> PRO:
> 
> - Ballerine seminude
> ...

 

quoto in toto.

verro' a milano in separata sede  :Smile: 

----------

## lu_zero

 *N0ise wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   è un puttanaio lo SMAU 
> 
> Quoto e sottoscrivo.
> 
> Andare a Smau sembra sempre di piu' una gita allo zoo  

 

Difatti e' suggerito portare la macchina fotografica ed una frusta...

io probabilmente ci saro' sabato per una partita a freesbee davanti a certi noti stand...

( Ulrich ringrazia per i complimenti )

----------

## paolo

A freesbee o a FreeBSD?

----------

## plate

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Proporrei una standing ovation per il curatore della GWN che ha capito perfettamente il thread:

 

Mille grazie.   :Cool:  My Italian is good enough to capture the meaning of other people's sentences, but not to make any of my own, I'm afraid.

The Linuxtag is indeed in Karlsruhe, not Munich, and the next one is from 22 to 25 June 2005. I'm sure the German Gentoo community would be totally excited if you'd decide to come and join them. There's been a Gentoo stand for three consecutive years already, and no doubt they'll have one again next year. Unlike Cebit, it's Linux and Opensource only, and the coffee in the adjacent zoological garden is so much better than in Hanover...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lu_zero

 *plate wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Proporrei una standing ovation per il curatore della GWN che ha capito perfettamente il thread: 
> 
> Mille grazie.   My Italian is good enough to capture the meaning of other people's sentences, but not to make any of my own, I'm afraid.
> 
> The Linuxtag is indeed in Karlsruhe, not Munich, and the next one is from 22 to 25 June 2005. I'm sure the German Gentoo community would be totally excited if you'd decide to come and join them. There's been a Gentoo stand for three consecutive years already, and no doubt they'll have one again next year. Unlike Cebit, it's Linux and Opensource only, and the coffee in the adjacent zoological garden is so much better than in Hanover... 

 

traduzione segue, spero di aver colto correttamente i punti salienti ^^

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il mio Italiano e' sufficiente per capire il senso delle frasi, ma non per comporne di mie, temo.
> 
> Il Linuxtag si tiene, appunto, a Karlsruhe, non Monaco, ed il prossimo sara' dal 22 al 25 Giugno 2005. Sono sicuro che la comunita' Gentoo tedesca sarebbe piu' che felice se decideste di venire. Per tre anni consecutivi c'e' stato uno stand gentoo, e senza dubbio ce ne sara' uno il prossimo anno.
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> traduzione segue, spero di aver colto correttamente i punti salienti ^^

 

Perfettamente direi  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il Linuxtag si tiene, appunto, a Karlsruhe, non Monaco, ed il prossimo sara' dal 22 al 25 Giugno 2005. Sono sicuro che la comunita' Gentoo tedesca sarebbe piu' che felice se decideste di venire.

 

Segnamo le date in calendario allora  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> il caffe' che fanno nei pressi del giardino zoologico e' decisamente migliore di quello che danno ad Hanover... 
> 
> 

 

Spero di non far arrabbiare plate dicendo che forse é meglio se il caffé lo portiamo da casa... ho brutte esperienze con il caffé all'estero  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

E anche la caffettiera  :Smile: 

Non c'e' nulla da fare solo in italia il caffe' lo facciamo come piace a noi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *plate wrote:*   

> Unlike Cebit, it's Linux and Opensource only, and the coffee in the adjacent zoological garden is so much better than in Hanover... 

 

Oltretutto molto bello il parco zoologico. Io ho visitato anche quello mi pento di non essermi fatto avanti nello stand gentoo

----------

## zUgLiO

Dopo quello che avete scritto mi viene da scrivere io purtroppo ci sarò,qui per la precisione.

Se qualcuno passa di qui si metta la maglia dei gechi così lo riconosco  :Smile:  , se riesco mi appendo un cartellino con scritto zUgLiO. cosi magari qualcuno può approfittarne per prendermi a calci   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Spero di non far arrabbiare plate dicendo che forse é meglio se il caffé lo portiamo da casa... ho brutte esperienze con il caffé all'estero 

 

Però hanno la birra, tanto mi basta  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## doom.it

GeCHI + Gentooniani tedeschi........

............FIGATA!!  :Smile: 

Ok so dove sarò per quelle date, esami o non esami  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> no vabbeh ma vado con la scuola ed è comunque un punto di ritrovo per tanta gente che non vedo da tempo. Ci vediamo lì sabato sempre che vogliate esserci 

 

Idem, solo che noi andiamo venerdì (sciopero permettendo  :Sad:  )

----------

## doom.it

Scusate se vado troppo OT, in quel caso MOD splittate pure  :Smile: 

Idea:

webbIT 2005, Gentoo Germania a Padova

linuxTAG 2005, GeCHI a  Karlsruhe

Ci potremmo ospitare a vicenda e fare un piacevole gemellaggio.... già vedo le magliette celebrative:

 "Gechi & Gentoo.de : Two countries, one passion. "

Se siete favorevoli lo proporrei nel forum tedesco  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Se siete favorevoli lo proporrei nel forum tedesco 

 

Più che favorevole, ci mancherebbe altro! La trovo un'idea splendida nella sua interezza (gemellaggio, magliette etc). Certo, è forse ancora presto per parlarne, ma si può buttare lì la proposta ai tedeschi e vedere se anche loro sarebbero favorevoli  :Smile: 

p.s.: se vedo che si va troppo OT o la storia del gemellaggio riscuote successo splitto io il topic, tranquilli.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Idea:
> 
> webbIT 2005, Gentoo Germania a Padova

 

Sapete che dall'anno proximo... *Quote:*   

> Nel 2005 Webbit si articolerà in cinque date aperte agli operatori: l'evento espositivo di riferimento si terrà in Fiera Milano cui faranno da contorno i quattro appuntamenti dislocati nel nord-est, nel centro e nel sud-Italia, realizzati in collaborazione con le imprese e le pubbliche amministrazioni locali

 

Vedremo poi le date come saranno se sarà meglio far scendere gli amici teutonici a Milano o a Padova.

iauz

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

centro? spettacolo   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Doom anche io ritengo che sia una stupenda idea.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Doom anche io ritengo che sia una stupenda idea.

 

E' un ottima idea, anche se per una manifestazione a Maggio mi sembra abbastanza in là per iniziare a discutere.... rimanderei i dialoghi a Gennaio/Febbraio.

Certo, per invitare ci sarebbe il Gentoo Day di fine Novembre  :Rolling Eyes: 

(e qui invito a continuare il discorso in un'altro topic oppure nel forum dei gechi)

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  già vedo le magliette celebrative:
> 
>  "Gechi & Gentoo.de : Two countries, one passion. "

 

troooppo ganzo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## plate

Spero così.  :Very Happy:  Abbiamo cominciato organizzare la cabina Gentoo di LinuxTag ieri, metterse in contatto con tantive@gentoo.org per i particolari.

Disclaimer: That was Googlish... I still don't actually speak Italian.  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *plate wrote:*   

> Disclaimer: That was Googlish... I still don't actually speak Italian. 

 

LOLLL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  I felt there was something strange... But I couldn't understand...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chiudo il post perche' per il linux tag c'e' quello apposito https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2050895

----------

